# nickel plated revolver-- please help



## Scott Greaves (Feb 4, 2006)

I am concidering buying a Uberti Outlaw 45 colt- they come in nickel or blue- I need to know how durable nickel is on the new weapons and if it will hold up with blackpowder loads.

Scott


----------

